
This Incredible Organization Just Ended Illegal Fishing in Antarctica - nomoba
http://www.trueactivist.com/this-incredible-organization-just-ended-illegal-fishing-in-antarctica/
======
rythmshifter
how did they sink the ships? is that legal?

